# ADF Scanner for Home Use



## anto_joseph (Jun 9, 2007)

I would like to get the technical information as well as guidance from this group on ADF Scanner for Home Use.
The purpose and usage is as follows:
1. I have quite lot of printed documents in A4 size and lesser than that.
I have very less -  bigger size documents. 
I find it uncomfortable as this documents occupies my book shelves.
I find it difficult to search for a single document. 
I have planned to scan all those papers and keep it in the computer.
I plan to print and use it, whenever it is required.  
Apart from that I have collected number of articles from the newspapers.
I would like to convert into digit format.
Most of the documents are black and white.....
I would like to index this document for each searching in the feature
I have post card size photograph...

Please help me in identifying a scanner which can support automatic feeding and scan the documents.

What is  OCR?  and for whom this OCR is beneficial
I would like to understand how much dpi is a much to scan these type of documents.  The documents contain some diagrams...

What all the important technical factor has to be considered while selecting an ADF scanner....

Does the normal document scanner support the photo scanning of postcard size photograph.  If so what is the dpi level I should select?

Give me all basic informations and detailed technical informations to select a good scanner.  Obviously cost is one of the factor to decide as it is for home use.  Does the scanner requires any maintenance....
Does there is any component has to be replace at frequent interval.
I mean in printer we need to change the print cartridge.
Is it anything like that in the scanner.

Thanks a lot in advance for all the valuable inputs.

Anto


----------



## john.scott (Jun 25, 2008)

Dear Anto,

Although you don't require ADF scanner, if you have very low volume of scan job, If you want to scan in bulk then ADF scanner will be the best choice,,, ADF scanner comes with different specifications. You can visit www.documenscanner.in for a comprehensive  information on documentscanner.  If you want free expert advice then you can visit this page.

- John


----------



## trigger (Jun 26, 2008)

hehe..


----------

